# Fun Day in Wyoming with the fam chasing Antelope



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a ball accompaning my two youngest and my newest son in law in persuit of the ever so fast Pronghorn of Wyoming.
The two youngsters had theirs down by 8:30 and then we waited for my son in law who had a test that morning travel the 6 hours to join us. Once he got there we found a small herd that had a descent buckie and put a 300 yard belly crawl stalk on it and the tags were filled. Still a great hunt for young hunters. They all pitched in for everything. They shot them, gutted them, and helped me pack them out.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats awesome!!! Do you mind sharing what unit?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

it looks like they had a lot of fun. I cannot wait for my hunt to start.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Thats awesome!!! Do you mind sharing what unit?


Nothing special on the unit. Its getting access to private land that is the difficult part in the eastern part of the state. The west has lots of public land but difficult to draw. We were in 42.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My brother has that tag. Did you see a lot of nice bucks?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun. I commend you for taking your youngsters out hunting. You'll never regret it and they'll never forget hunting with the ol' man.
Nice antelope too!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. I commend you for taking your youngsters out hunting. You'll never regret it and they'll never forget hunting with the ol' man.
> Nice antelope too!


well its a no brainer. $272 for an adult tag or $110 for a youth tag. I took both of my kids and had twice as much fun than if I bought a tag for more money.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't know you were such a supporter of the forest service...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are some really nice goats! Congrats.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the great story and pics!
A hunt for all to remember-well done!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bucks there.Congrats to the hunters and you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22.....

Keep doing stuff like that and somebody might think you're a good father and a good man !!

Good for you brother.....you know what it's all about !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work scott. Just think how much cheaper it will be next year.


----------

